# Potential 14-15 AZ west summit?



## skiNEwhere (Mar 4, 2014)

Seeing as ski resorts will probably start pushing out their season passes for next year, I want to get the ball rolling on a potential AZ summit in Colorado for next season.  

Is there any interest? If you could go what dates would work best? 

Where would you want to ski? How many days?

I want to get this info out now because as everyone knows, the longer you wait, the higher the price.

Vail resorts released their season pass rates:
Epic: $729 Unlimited skiing at all of their resorts, plus a few days at a some over seas resorts. Probably not the best deal unless you plan on skiing 5+ days or are going to Tahoe or the canyons during peak periods.

Epic local: $529 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek combined, (with peak restrictions) unlimited skiing at the rest of Vail resorts ski areas in Colorado, plus A-basin, with no blackout dates. Unlimited skiing (with restrictions though) at their Tahoe resorts, and canyons as well.

Epic 4 day: 4 days of skiing at any of Vail resorts (keystone, breck, Vail, beaver creek) plus a-basin, the canyons, and the Tahoe resorts with no date restrictions.

The first two I mentioned come with 6 buddy passes, so you can get a "discounted" lift ticket for them for $89

I'm not listing everything here...more info at snow.com/epic-pass/passes

Winter park and copper have a joint season pass as well with a steamboat add on option for like 20 bucks. They haven't released the prices yet but it's usually around $500. Ski with a friend was $59 this season as well.

Edit: Just re-read this and realized I sound like a straight up salesman. No I am not making any sort of commission off of this lol


----------



## Nick (Mar 7, 2014)

YO. I saw this thread a few days ago and have been so busy at work I haven't had the chance to post much this week. 

I am determined to get a west coast summit or gathering at some point. We tried a year or two ago to tap a few resorts but didn't get much in the way of a really spectacular deal which is what we were angling for. 

I'd liek to setup several trips for AZ next year. I was going to start pursuing this more once the ski season slows down in April or May. I had Colorado in mind primarily because my sister is located there and it just makes it convenient for us and I think she may have some connections in to the resorts which we have yet to try and talk with. 

IF you want let's chat more about some ideas. I could definitely use help with coordinating this.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2014)

If the price was right I'd absolutely be interested...have a lot of points to use w/ United so potentially could make this a nice value trip.
Have never skied CO before.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Vail resorts released their season pass rates:
> Epic: $729 Unlimited skiing at all of their resorts, plus a few days at a some over seas resorts. Probably not the best deal unless you plan on skiing 5+ days or are going to Tahoe or the canyons during peak periods.
> 
> Epic local: $529 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek combined, (with peak restrictions) unlimited skiing at the rest of Vail resorts ski areas in Colorado, plus A-basin, with no blackout dates. Unlimited skiing (with restrictions though) at their Tahoe resorts, and canyons as well.
> ...



A-Basin - $299 unlimited, no blackouts.  2 days at Taos, 1 day unguided at Silverton

Loveland - $399 unlimited, no blackouts, 3 days at Monarch, 3 days Durango, 3 days Crested Butte, 1 day unguided at Silverton
                $279 midweek pass, unlimited, 3 days at Monarch, 1 day unguided at Silverton


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> A-Basin - $299 unlimited, no blackouts.  2 days at Taos, 1 day unguided at Silverton
> 
> Loveland - $399 unlimited, no blackouts, 3 days at Monarch, 3 days Durango, 3 days Crested Butte, 1 day unguided at Silverton
> $279 midweek pass, unlimited, 3 days at Monarch, 1 day unguided at Silverton



Those are SEASON PASS rates?!  Wow.  Holy $hit those are good deals.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 7, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Those are SEASON PASS rates?!  Wow.  Holy $hit those are good deals.



Yeah, when I was at A-Basin they had flyers up in the restrooms advertising next year's season pass.  I almost pissed all over myself when I saw how much they are.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Yeah, when I was at A-Basin they had flyers up in the restrooms advertising next year's season pass.  I almost pissed all over myself when I saw how much they are.



The thing is that in a good snow year, both A-Basin and Loveland deliver skiing and riding longer than almost anyone else.  Long season is a top thing for me.


----------

